# java + rmi + not found in gnu.java.rmi.server



## jollyroger (27. Feb 2008)

Hey ho,

ich weiß ich hab RMI im Titel, da es aber kein RMI-spezifisches Problem zu sein scheint, dachte ich mir, der Thread wäre am Besten in diesem Forum aufgehoben..

Zum Problem:

-> Ich versuche ein extrem simples RMI-Beispiel zum Laufen zu bringen.
-> Dabei halte ich mich exakt an das "Getting Started"-Tutorial von Sun: http://java.sun.com/javase/6/docs/technotes/guides/rmi/hello/hello-world.html

Nun ja, alles brav gemacht wie im Tutorial, nun versuche ich das Beispiel wie im Tutorial zum Laufen zu bringen (und zwar _alles_ lokal auf der gleichen Kiste), also:

-> rmiregistry startet schon mal merkwürdig, obwohl ich nicht glaube, das das Problem ist:


```
rmiregistry 
WARNING: Error loading security provider org.bouncycastle.jce.provider.BouncyCastleProvider: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: org.bouncycastle.jce.provider.BouncyCastleProvider not found in gnu.gcj.runtime.SystemClassLoader{urls=[file:./], parent=gnu.gcj.runtime.ExtensionClassLoader{urls=[], parent=null}}
WARNING: Error loading security provider gnu.crypto.jce.GnuCrypto: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: gnu.crypto.jce.GnuCrypto not found in gnu.gcj.runtime.SystemClassLoader{urls=[file:./], parent=gnu.gcj.runtime.ExtensionClassLoader{urls=[], parent=null}}
The RMI naming service is listening at 1099
```

-> Der Service läuft auch:


```
ps aux | grep -i rmireg
1000      6936  0.0  4.2  77044 19160 pts/1    Sl   20:55   0:00 rmiregistry
```

-> Nun will ich den Server starten mittels:


```
cd ~/workspace/rmi/bin/
java  -classpath example/hello/*.jar:. -Djava.rmi.server.codebase=file:example/hello/ example.hello.Server
```

dies scheitert aber das mit folgender Meldung:


```
Server exception: java.rmi.UnexpectedException: undeclared checked exception; nested exception is: 
        java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: example.hello.Hello not found in gnu.java.rmi.server.RMIClassLoaderImpl$MyClassLoader{urls=[file:example/hello/], parent=gnu.gcj.runtime.SystemClassLoader{urls=[file:./], parent=gnu.gcj.runtime.ExtensionClassLoader{urls=[], parent=null}}}
java.rmi.UnexpectedException: undeclared checked exception; nested exception is: 
        java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: example.hello.Hello not found in gnu.java.rmi.server.RMIClassLoaderImpl$MyClassLoader{urls=[file:example/hello/], parent=gnu.gcj.runtime.SystemClassLoader{urls=[file:./], parent=gnu.gcj.runtime.ExtensionClassLoader{urls=[], parent=null}}}
        at sun.rmi.registry.RegistryImpl_Stub.bind(Unknown Source)
        at example.hello.Server.main(Server.java:26)
Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: example.hello.Hello not found in gnu.java.rmi.server.RMIClassLoaderImpl$MyClassLoader{urls=[file:example/hello/], parent=gnu.gcj.runtime.SystemClassLoader{urls=[file:./], parent=gnu.gcj.runtime.ExtensionClassLoader{urls=[], parent=null}}}
        at sun.rmi.transport.StreamRemoteCall.exceptionReceivedFromServer(StreamRemoteCall.java:255)
        at sun.rmi.transport.StreamRemoteCall.executeCall(StreamRemoteCall.java:233)
        at sun.rmi.server.UnicastRef.invoke(UnicastRef.java:359)
        ... 2 more
```

Nun frage ich mich:

1.) Wieso zur Hölle taucht da auf einmal "gnu-java" auf?

Die JVM ist auf die 1.6 von sun gesetzt:


```
echo $JAVA_HOME
/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun
```

sowie


```
update-alternatives --config java

There are 4 alternatives which provide `java'.

  Selection    Alternative
-----------------------------------------------
          1    /usr/bin/gij-4.2
 +        2    /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj/jre/bin/java
*         3    /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java
          4    /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/java
```

und noch


```
java -version
java version "1.6.0_03"
Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_03-b05)
Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 1.6.0_03-b05, mixed mode, sharing)
```

Wo kommt denn da jetzt gnu-gcj auf einmal her?

2. Hab ich evtl. bei der Codebase was falsch gemacht?

Das verlinkte Tutorial hier: http://java.sun.com/javase/6/docs/technotes/guides/rmi/codebase.html
hab ich gelesen, aber ich sehe soweit keinen Fehler meinerseits.....

Bin für jeden Tip dankbar.......

P.S.: OS ist Ubuntu Gutsy


----------



## Wildcard (27. Feb 2008)

Ist es möglich das du das aus einer IDE (Eclipse zB) startest und dort die falsche VM angeben ist?
GNU Classpath ist AFAIK default für Eclipse auf Ubuntu


----------



## tuxedo (28. Feb 2008)

Sieht nicht nach einem Start aus einer IDE aus. Er hat ja die KOmmandozeile jeweils aufgeführt.#

Bei den aufgelisteten Java-Alternativen sind auf Platz 1 und 2 jeweils keine Sun-JVM.

Tipp:

Java (alles!) mit dem der Linux-Distribution beiliegenden Paket-Manager DEinstallieren und Java von Hand einrichten. Soll heissen:

auf java.sun.com gehen und die .bin File des JDKs/JREs runterladen. Lokal ausführen. Das entpackt dann das JDK. Dann einfach PATH und JAVA_HOME entsprechend in /etc/profile oder sonstwo anpassen und gut ist. Mache das schon seit Jahren so und es gab nie Probleme.

- Alex


----------



## Wildcard (28. Feb 2008)

alex0801 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bei den aufgelisteten Java-Alternativen sind auf Platz 1 und 2 jeweils keine Sun-JVM.


Entscheidend ist ja auch der Stern und nicht die Reihenfolge.


----------



## tuxedo (28. Feb 2008)

Hmm, okay. Und was ist mit dem Plus?

Nevertheless ... Wenn kein GCJ drauf ist, kann er's auch nicht ausführen ;-)

- Alex


----------



## jollyroger (28. Feb 2008)

Hi,



> Ist es möglich das du das aus einer IDE (Eclipse zB) startest und dort die falsche VM angeben ist?
> GNU Classpath ist AFAIK default für Eclipse auf Ubuntu



Nein, deshalb hab ich ja extra den Konsolen-Aufruf gepostet.....:wink: 



> Bei den aufgelisteten Java-Alternativen sind auf Platz 1 und 2 jeweils keine Sun-JVM.



Nein, die Reihenfolge ist völlig egal, auf den Stern kommt es an = derzeite Auswahl.

Sonst würde ja auch "java -version" was anderes ausgeben, wenn dem nicht so wäre.....




> Tipp:
> 
> Java (alles!) mit dem der Linux-Distribution beiliegenden Paket-Manager DEinstallieren und Java von Hand einrichten. Soll heissen:
> 
> auf java.sun.com gehen und die .bin File des JDKs/JREs runterladen. Lokal ausführen. Das entpackt dann das JDK. Dann einfach PATH und JAVA_HOME entsprechend in /etc/profile oder sonstwo anpassen und gut ist. Mache das schon seit Jahren so und es gab nie Probleme.



Naja, das Problem sollte sich ja auch sauber ohne manuelles Frickeln lösen lassen.


Da es sich hier anscheinend doch nur um ein Betriebssystem-spezifisches Problem habe, frage ich vielleicht mal bei ubuntuusers.de nach was da nicht stimmt.

Um doch noch auf das Thread-Thema = RMI zurückzukommen:

Ich hab das ganze (=oben erwähntes Tutorial) jetzt mal unter Windows probiert. (Da kanns dann auch keine gcj-Probleme geben..... :wink:   )

Lustigerweise klappt es hier auch nicht und ich vermute mal stark, das es an der Codebase liegt:

-> rmiregistry ist gestartet
-> java-version ist ebenfalls 1.6
-> Ich versuche nun den Server über CLI zu starten:

Laut Tutorial:



> On Windows platforms:
> 
> start java -classpath classDir -Djava.rmi.server.codebase=file:classDir/ example.hello.Server
> 
> where classDir is the root directory of the class file tree (see destDir in the section "Compiling the source files"). Setting the java.rmi.server.codebase system property ensures that the registry can load the remote interface definition (note that the trailing slash is important); for more information about using this property, see the codebase tutorial.



Leider fängt hier schon mein Verständnis-Problem an. Ich habe das oben verlinkte Codebase-Tutorial gelesen, was mich noch mehr verwirrt hat. 




> The remote object's codebase is specified by the remote object's server by setting the java.rmi.server.codebase property. The Java RMI server registers a remote object, bound to a name, with the Java RMI registry. The codebase set on the server VM is annotated to the remote object reference in the Java RMI registry.



Ok dacht ich, dann müsste das ja  wie oben beschrieben klappen, was ich allerdings nicht verstanden habe ist, worauf ich code-base setzen muss.

Ich hab folgendes versucht:


```
cd mein_workspace\mein_project\bin

java -Djava.rmi.server.codebase=file:///example/hello/ -classpath example\hello\*:.  Server

Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: /rmi/server/codebase=file:///example/hello/
```

Ok, dann mal ohne codebase:



```
PS K:\home\jollyroger\workspace\test_main\bin> java   example.hello.Server
Server exception: java.rmi.ServerException: RemoteException occurred in server thread; nested exception is:
        java.rmi.UnmarshalException: error unmarshalling arguments; nested exception is:
        java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: example.hello.Hello
java.rmi.ServerException: RemoteException occurred in server thread; nested exception is:
        java.rmi.UnmarshalException: error unmarshalling arguments; nested exception is:
        java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: example.hello.Hello
        at sun.rmi.transport.StreamRemoteCall.exceptionReceivedFromServer(Unknown Source)
        at sun.rmi.transport.StreamRemoteCall.executeCall(Unknown Source)
        at sun.rmi.server.UnicastRef.invoke(Unknown Source)
        at sun.rmi.registry.RegistryImpl_Stub.bind(Unknown Source)
        at example.hello.Server.main(Server.java:24)
Caused by: java.rmi.UnmarshalException: error unmarshalling arguments; nested exception is:
        java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: example.hello.Hello
```

Ok, offensichtlich brauch ich eine Code-Base und gebe die aber falsch an.

Hat jemand ne Idee was ich da falsch mache? Worauf müsste ich die setzen?


P.S.:

Spielereien mit file:/ oder file:// oder auch file:\\\ waren erfolglos.


----------



## tuxedo (28. Feb 2008)

Naja, es hatte schon seinen Grund warum ich SIMON entwicklet habe ;-)

Mir gab's bei RMI auch zu viele Fallstricke. 

Nebenbei:

"Manuelles rumfrickeln" ... Naja, eine saubere Installation mit der .bin File halte ich nicht für "rumfrickeln". Und das einstellen einer Umgebungsvariablen gehört für mich auch nicht dazu.

Ein GCJ installiert haben, was man so gar nicht benötigt und dann drum rum eine JRE6 bastelt, welche dann zu GJC, was man ja gar nicht haben will und auch nicht benutzt, kooexistieren muss ... DAS läuft bei mir unter rumfrickeln. Aber jedem das seine ;-)

Nebenbei:

Wenn du's geschafft hast Java6 "nicht manuell" zu installieren, wieso deinstallierst du dann nicht GCJ?

- Alex


----------



## jollyroger (28. Feb 2008)

> "Manuelles rumfrickeln" ... Naja, eine saubere Installation mit der .bin File halte ich nicht für "rumfrickeln". Und das einstellen einer Umgebungsvariablen gehört für mich auch nicht dazu.



Ansichtssache.

Für ist eine Installation via Paketmanager immer sauberer.



> Nebenbei:
> 
> Wenn du's geschafft hast Java6 "nicht manuell" zu installieren, wieso deinstallierst du dann nicht GCJ?




Weil ich gerade unter Windows unterwegs bin (s.u.).......:wink: 

P.S.

Da meine jetztige Frage (siehe letzter Post) nicht mehr viel mit der ursprünglichen zu tun hat und ich ein Linux-Problem im Java-Forum nicht so wirklich angemessen fand, hab ich zum ursprünglichen Problem einen Thread bei ubuntuusers.de aufgemacht. Sollte es da zu einer Lösung, werde ich das natürlich hier entsprechend synchronisieren.

P.P.S.:

Das hier



> Nebenbei:
> 
> Wenn du's geschafft hast Java6 "nicht manuell" zu installieren, wieso deinstallierst du dann nicht GCJ?



mach ich heute abend.


----------

